# Nickname is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/6025791.htm

It makes sense: We'll be Bobcats
TOM SORENSEN







In five days, the Charlotte Bobcats -- I'm sorry, the Charlotte NBA expansion franchise -- will announce its nickname. The team will be called the Flight, the Dragons or the Bobcats.

It will not be called anything else. These are your choices. So stop fighting for Bankers (which is lame), Hounds, Zeppelins or one of the more than 1,250 other names submitted.

Those of you who refuse to let go of the name you love are like the people on a remote island who continue to fight for their side long after the war has ended. Here's an update. The war has ended. Your name lost.

A source tells me the team will be called the Bobcats. So does common sense. Billionaire owner Bob Johnson was Robert Johnson until he bought the team. Then he came to Charlotte and told the media to call him Bob.

What, the man suddenly is wearing a T-shirt that says "Friends Don't Let Friends Drive Fords" and eating barbecue with a plastic fork off a paper plate? Either Mr. Johnson thought we were down home and decided he also should be or he knew Robertcats wouldn't fly.

It's his team and he can call it anything he chooses. If it was my team, and I wanted to call it the Tomcats, I would. But I wouldn't want to.

What is a Bobcat?

A bobcat is the nickname of the teams at Lees-McRae in Banner Elk. Lacrosse coach Chris Perkinson says he will be flattered if the NBA team uses it.

He said he has seen one bobcat in his five years there, and his 22-pound beagle/mutt Tanner pretended he was going after it. But the bobcat slipped away.

"A bobcat is about twice the size of a housecat," says Kate Pipkin, public information biologist for the N.C. Wildlife Resources Commission.

Males weigh 20 to 25 pounds. Think of Tabby, your basic fur ball cat, with broader shoulders and an attitude.

"I wouldn't want to hold it on my lap and pet it," Pipkin says.

If a bobcat fought a panther, who would win?

Wouldn't happen, says Pipkin, at least not in Mecklenburg County since the nearest panthers are in Florida.

But let's say a panther were passing through Charlotte and stopped to fight a bobcat. Because of the difference in size, says Pipkin, the panther would prevail.

Bobcats eat rabbits and rats and small birds.

Do they eat hawks?

"They're too difficult to catch," Pipkin says.

Bobcats live among us. They live in New England, in the southwest and the southeast, including urban areas such as Charlotte. So why don't we see them? Like many NBA players, the bobcat goes out primarily at dusk and dawn.

How does it talk? What kinds of sounds does it make?

"I've never heard one," says Pipkin. "But a biologist who did says it sounds like a baby screaming. It's a terrifying sound."

What kind of sound do you think a Charlotte Bobcat will make if he fails to get a call or is yanked from a game prematurely?

The more I learn about bobcats, the more appropriate the name becomes.

Im not sure who his source is but, we will find out. Go Bobcats!!!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Don't you think the Dragons have a better ring then the Bobcats?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Actually*

Actually between the three, I think Dragons is my least favorite. I mean dragons are fierce fire-breathing animals but it kinda sounds funnywith Charlotte .Now Flight is actually my favorite, I spend countless hours saying these names out loud and wondering which sounds better.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Actually*



> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Actually between the three, I think Dragons is my least favorite. I mean dragons are fierce fire-breathing animals but it kinda sounds funnywith Charlotte .Now Flight is actually my favorite, I spend countless hours saying these names out loud and wondering which sounds better.


Flight would make sense, considering the team is taking "flight." Guess we'll have to settle for Bobcats though. At least they are going to be named the Charlotte French Fries to battle the Nuggets. You know, fries are opposite of Nuggets? The Fries versus the Nuggets! Okay...I'm going to stop with my pity attempts at humor.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Actually*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Flight would make sense, considering the team is taking "flight." Guess we'll have to settle for Bobcats though. At least they are going to be named the Charlotte French Fries to battle the Nuggets. You know, fries are opposite of Nuggets? The Fries versus the Nuggets! Okay...I'm going to stop with my pity attempts at humor.


Wait I'm confused, when did french fries become the opposite of nuggets?:laugh:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Actually*



> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Wait I'm confused, when did french fries become the opposite of nuggets?:laugh:


When you go to any fast food restaurant, it's either fries or chicken nuggets, right? Or am I just sounding stupid?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> When you go to any fast food restaurant, it's either fries or chicken nuggets, right? Or am I just sounding stupid?


The second one.:yes:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually*



> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> The second one.:yes:


Glad to know I have your vote of confidence!! :| :grinning:


----------

